# Future Power Steering problem?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

As long as the power steering unit is sealed, any problems should be a long time coming (150,000+ miles).


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Some of us just may have 150k miles in 5-6 years. We'll know then if it's really an issue. 

Still, better to replace the rack than the rocker panels like on the old-style Grand Prixes with a sunroof. The sunroof drains into the rocker panels.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

if you didn't opened the hood the wather didn't came in


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruze16ls said:


> if you didn't opened the hood the wather didn't came in


I believe it would have...
Raising the hood dumped water onto the cowling where the windshield wipers rest (where the windshield drains to); that cowling channeled the water to the drain hole, then thru the tube onto the PS motor...

OP....correct me if I'm misinterpreting.....


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Water I'm not really worried about. Those of us who have salt on the road in the winter and will have salt water drain onto it, yeah I'm concerned a bit.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

... then I hope is firmly sealed :shipwrecked:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> Water I'm not really worried about. Those of us who have salt on the road in the winter and will have salt water drain onto it, yeah I'm concerned a bit.


Salt scares me because it can corrode the edges around the seals as well as the seals themselves. Rainwater not so much.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I believe it would have...
> Raising the hood dumped water onto the cowling where the windshield wipers rest (where the windshield drains to); that cowling channeled the water to the drain hole, then thru the tube onto the PS motor...
> 
> OP....correct me if I'm misinterpreting.....


You are correct. Just the water from the roof and the windshield had drained into the cowl.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd be willing to bet this will get caked with salt and water and dirt as you'd driving along regardless, due to the proximity to the road and nothing nearby it. It's not exactly protected from underneath very well. You can practically stand in your engine bay back there. My only advice is to keep your engine bay washed periodically to remove dirt and salt before it does any damage.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd say you have a better chance of running over something and said object busting up the rack over a little water damaging it. I't gets soaked anytime you drive through water anyways. Everything in the engine compartment is sealed from the elements. A little salt isn't going to break through those seals. That's my 2 cents


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

That is great to know I wondered what it was for since I have yet to wash my Car. All the water runs down into this drain instead of going all over the rear and down the sides like my Camaro had.


----------

